
RESTful Web Services: Preventing Race Conditions - fogus
http://blog.m.artins.net/restful-web-services-preventing-race-conditions/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PlanetTw+%28Planet+TW%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
trusko
Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

